# Holly's Pathology Report and Questions to Ask



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, although I'm sorry it's under stressful circumstances. Admittedly, it's how I came here as well. 

My initial suggestion would be start writing down any and every question you can think of. A good place to start is to look over the sticky here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html

Also have a serious conversation on what you're willing to do and how far you'd be willing to go. Chemo, radiation and medications can become quite costly, but, if that's a primary concern, companies like "Care Credit" work with clinics across the country to provide low-no interest loans. 

Personally, if you have access to a board certified oncologist for a referral, for me, it's worth the appt fee to have a specialist provide their opinion. They likely are more familiar with new studies, cases and more that might help provide the information you need to make a decision. That being said, they aren't everything, and a great vet who's willing to do some research and be there for Holly and you guys is fantastic too. 

We've been battling cancer for 3 years and it's a tough road. Most recently, the cancer has metastasized to her liver which was heartbreaking. However, by and large over the last 3 years, when she's feeling good, she's good and it's only been recently that the number of "bad days" is rising - and it's really more like bad "half" days.  

Most importantly, no matter what you decide, you all are Holly's advocate. Ask questions, ask again if you don't understand, call back when you have concerns and never feel silly for asking. I often have to ask my girl's doctors to please use layman's language and I regularly have them repeat things so I can write them down. 

Finally, live in the moment and for each moment, it's what she does and what she wants most from you.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sorry you are finding us under these circumstances.
I have no experience islet carcinoma or adrenal carcinoma.
I did go through the hemangiosarcoma route though.
I highly recommend at least a consult with an oncologist. Talk to them about your wishes as far as quality of life, they should work with you.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry for your Goldie....it is so hard when they are sick. I have a 9 yr. old girl that had a cancerous mammary tumor removed last month. (Tubular adenocarcinoma) it was small and the margins were clear. She has recovered well, but we do not know what is next if anything. She is feeling fine and we hope she has many more years, but we will not put her through any chemo, radiation or difficult surgeries. She has had a wonderful life and I will not let her suffer, as hard as it might be, we made this mistake with one of our earlier dogs, and he suffered and still had to be put down. 

We each have to handle these things in our own way, their is no correct way going forward. You are on the right track gathering information. Finding an oncologist would also give you another layer of good information, but ultimately it is up to you..

Good Luck and I am glad you have been gifted with more time with your Golden...enjoy each day!


----------



## WeJustLoveGoldens (May 7, 2014)

*



http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...u-ask-vet.html (Cancer Diagnosis--What Should You Ask the Vet?)

Also have a serious conversation on what you're willing to do and how far you'd be willing to go.

Click to expand...

*Hubbub: thanks..already had found and saved your question list to my Evernote notebook. Great thoughts behind the concept of the list and the questions.
*



We've been battling cancer for 3 years and it's a tough road. Most recently, the cancer has metastasized to her liver which was heartbreaking. However, by and large over the last 3 years, when she's feeling good, she's good and it's only been recently that the number of "bad days" is rising - and it's really more like bad "half" days.









Most importantly, no matter what you decide, you all are Holly's advocate. Ask questions, ask again if you don't understand, call back when you have concerns and never feel silly for asking. I often have to ask my girl's doctors to please use layman's language and I regularly have them repeat things so I can write them down.

Click to expand...

*We will come back later to talk about what "bad days" look like...right now, we have good days since coming home from the hospital.

Regarding writing things down...we have used our phone, and now my new Galaxy tablet, to record all conversations with all vets (even our own doctors). Replaying later answers questions and reminds us what we forgot.

Thanks for your comments.

Ken and Betty

PS: is there a sticky somewhere that shows us how to use the various controls on/in the site's interface? We had an awkward time getting the partial quotes into our reply. There must be a "how to" section somewhere that we have not yet seen.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

WeJustLoveGoldens said:


> PS: is there a sticky somewhere that shows us how to use the various controls on/in the site's interface? We had an awkward time getting the partial quotes into our reply. There must be a "how to" section somewhere that we have not yet seen.


In the dark bar under the photo montage, you'll see FAQ. Clicking that will give you a good bit of info. 

BTW, great idea about recording the conversations! I'll have to remember that for the future. 

Everyone's definition of "bad days" will have some differences. For us, much is about attitude and enthusiasm for life. Eating, or a lack of eating, is what has caused our "bad day" numbers to tick upwards.

Sending loads of wishes for MUCH more time with your girl


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, especially in such difficult circumstances. I'm glad that Holly is doing well since she came home.

You mentioned that she had a seizure and it isn't clear whether that problem continues. Sometimes a dog has a single seizure and never has another. For others, a seizure once a month become the norm, and that's rare enough that most veterinarians don't recommend meds for it. If they become more frequent, then medication is needed to control the seizures. Here's a pointer to a sticky in our seizure sub-forum: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../108429-seizures-101-basic-information-5.html. It contains a lot of our shared knowledge and experience on this subject. One recommendation is to have a full suite of thyroid tests done, since hypothyroidism is very common in Goldens and can cause seizures.

Here's a favorite sticky from the cancer sub-forum: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rievers/114271-things-cancer-cannot-do-2.html. You may want to start a thread there, since that's where the folks who are fighting canine cancer tend to focus and they will provide a lot of support.

Finally, the attachment to the first post in this sticky contains a lot of valuable information for anyone with a senior dog: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...enter/106513-aaha-senior-care-guidelines.html.

Good luck to you and Miss Holly.


----------



## WeJustLoveGoldens (May 7, 2014)

GoldensGirl: many thanks for a helpful and welcoming message. We have some good diagnoses (insulinoma - pancreas, and adrenal carcinoma - leads to Addison's I believe) so we have some direction. Meet with surgeon tomorrow, oncologist later in the week. We are going to post over in the cancer subgroup as you suggest.

Ken & Betty for Holly


----------

